# Hoof Paint



## Silhouette (Jan 12, 2013)

We only do the feet at Regionals/Nationals. For local shows, we just make sure the feet are nice and clean. 

I do clear unless the horse is black or dark bay. If the horse has white markings or white on the hooves, they get clear. If it's a halter horse, it gets clear regardless (that's an actual rule for Arab shows...no hoof black on a halter horse). 

I prefer clear overall, actually. I've never been a big fan of hoof black. BUT, I know for other circuits, it's very common and "in" there.


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

Acey is a red dun foundation bred QH. She has one white sock on her left hind foot, but otherwise her legs are red.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IrishHunter (Sep 5, 2012)

I was curious about this as well. I'm show hunters, hopefully up to the A level this year and I've always done clear as my horse has white/striped hooves. This year though my new horse has all black hooves and no white markings. Should I stick with clear or go black?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## qhjumper579 (Jan 25, 2013)

I paint my horses hooves before any show. I like them best all black because his hoofs aren't all the same colour, it just evens it out better.  The thing is I ALWAYS do it the night before so that way, I can look a little more natural.


----------



## qhjumper579 (Jan 25, 2013)

IrishHunter said:


> I was curious about this as well. I'm show hunters, hopefully up to the A level this year and I've always done clear as my horse has white/striped hooves. This year though my new horse has all black hooves and no white markings. Should I stick with clear or go black?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would personally paint them black still just because its more even looking.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

I do A circuit stuff and we just use oil. We take a stiff brush to their feet before they go in the ring and a quick paint with the oil.


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Only at big shows. A product like Ultra Hoof Polish will give a nice shine to a clean hoof.


----------



## IrishHunter (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks, I wanted to be sure my horse is turned out as best as I can = ) The ultra clear stuff I do have and the oil. Not that it'll probably matter anyways since I'm always cursed to show in the rain!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

